# Is our Dachshund puppy too skinny?



## tehbeast87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all, my fiance and I have a 3 month old Dapple Dachshund puppy and I am a little concerned about his weight. He actually weighed a little less at his last vet visit but they didn't seem concerned. He's currently 4.8-5lbs max and I have seen other Dachshund puppies his age a bit bigger. I am hoping he isn't a mini but I guess I can't really change that if he is. Anyone had any experience with Dachshunds and their size? Maybe he will hit a growth spurt soon? Currently he gets 1/3 cup of Blue Buffalo puppy food 3 times per day. The picture below is hard to tell his size, plus he was being dominated by two 20+ pound Dachshunds who belong to my fiances aunt. Thanks


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

If the vet isn't concerned about his weight, don't worry about it. The vet would tell you if he were underweight.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree. The vet would mention it to you. Three months is super young. If he's eating, I wouldn't be too concerned at this point. I seem to recall that my first dachshund, Harper was about that weight, though, at that age, maybe a bit lighter, and he IS a mini.

It's much better, by far to have a fit and trim dachshund, anyway, to avoid back problems with these guys!


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't let the older dogs bully him. If they don't play nice, back 'em off. Your pup is counting on you for protection, don't let him down.


----------



## tehbeast87 (Jan 16, 2012)

DustyCrockett said:


> Don't let the older dogs bully him. If they don't play nice, back 'em off. Your pup is counting on you for protection, don't let him down.


We tried but it was so hard to stop Harley (black one humping in the pic) and Tink (brown one) from humping him. The older guy Tobie just wanted to play. Eventually he wore all 3 dogs out and was finally free from domination. The following day he did nothing but sleep.


----------



## tehbeast87 (Jan 16, 2012)

doxiemommy said:


> I agree. The vet would mention it to you. Three months is super young. If he's eating, I wouldn't be too concerned at this point. I seem to recall that my first dachshund, Harper was about that weight, though, at that age, maybe a bit lighter, and he IS a mini.
> 
> It's much better, by far to have a fit and trim dachshund, anyway, to avoid back problems with these guys!


When we took him in to be fixed I put him on the scale in the lobby and he came in at 7.7lbs. He seems to be growing rather quickly now .


----------

